# Ingi Brille



## Versace83 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit dabei meinen Krieger (Twink) zu leveln, da dieser Bergbau hat... mein Schurke (Main) mit Ingi und Juwe kommt danach dran. Hab mich schon so gefreut mit dem direkt bisschen den Beruf zu pushen und direkt dann mit 81 die Brille zu nutzen. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt dass die Chaoskugel, die man dafuer benoetigt und in Heros beim Endboss droppt (die ich dann mit meinem Krieger an meinen Schurken schicken wollte) BoP ist.

Also muesste ich Stufe 85 erreichen um die Kugel zu erfarmen damit ich dann die Brille nutzen kann, die ich theoretisch bereits mit 81 nutzen koennte... tut mir Leid, aber diese Logik verstehe ich nicht so ganz, vielleicht ja einer von euch


----------



## Laeneus (11. Dezember 2010)

Ja, wenn du sie dir erarbeiten willst, musst du 85 sein. Vielleicht will man damit erreichen, dass man beim leveln nicht zu OP ist^^ Allerdings kannst du dich denke ich auch mit einer entsprechenden imba Truppe durch eine HC ziehen lassen. Aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Versace83 (13. Dezember 2010)

joa gut... das haette man aber auch dadurch erreichen koennen indem man eine etwas schwaechere (blaue) Brille fuers leveln anbietet die man ab 81 nutzen und bauen kann und eine epische fuer 85... verstehe eben den Sinn nicht eine Brille mit 81 nutzen zu koennen, wenn man sie eh erst mit 85 bauen kann...


----------



## Jackie251 (14. Dezember 2010)

choaskugeln werden mittelfristig handelbar sein

level 81 => kugel kaufen => item tragen


----------



## Lari (14. Dezember 2010)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> choaskugeln werden mittelfristig handelbar sein
> 
> level 81 => kugel kaufen => item tragen



Wieso sollten sie?
Sehe da keinen Grund für.


----------



## Jackie251 (14. Dezember 2010)

tja dann muss man dich leider als kurzsichtig bezeichnen..

tipps:
- google mal urnether, gefrorene Kugeln
- überlege mal wie die derzeitigen chaoskugelitems in t13 contend wirken werden. Was wird Blizz erwartungsgemäß tuen
a) neue items für chaoskugeln einbauen, sodass am erstem tag nach dem patch hunterte dieser neuen Items erstellt werden können, weil chaoskugeln vorher farmbar waren
b) neue höherwertige kugeln einbauen - womit die sinnigkeit von chaoskugeln arg zurückgeht.
veigleiche hierzu WOTLK


zudem ist aktuell keine faire lootverteilig möglich
=> schmied und juwelier gehen in eine instanz. der juwelier kann mit choaskugeln nichts anfangen - der schmied jedoch kann rüstungen herstellen, die auch der Juwelier tragen könnte.
Beide zusammen töten einen Boss, beide zusammen erzeugen die Chaoskugel. 
Der Juwelier muss aber Gold dafür bezahlen wenn er die Kugel benutzen will.

die Idee damit stammgruppen zu bilden haben sie nichtmal in BC durchgehalten.
natürlich entfällt bei den kugeln mittelfristig die seelenbindung


----------



## Ademos14 (15. Dezember 2010)

Was macht ihr euch eigentlich nen Kopf? Ist doch klar ales alle Bedarfen wenn sowas droppt... Vllt gibt es ja Rezepte für jeden Beruf, wo Chaoskugeln wichtig werden. 

Tipp: Mit Gilde gehen (Habe ich auch gestern gemacht) und kein Problem gehabt.


----------



## RegokGer (2. Januar 2011)

... bitte löschen


----------



## Ademos14 (2. Januar 2011)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach:
> 
> Du skillst deinen Ingi auf 525 auf level 81.
> Dann suchste dir nen 85er Ingi der dir die Brille herstellt und schon kann dein level 81er Twink die Brille tragen



Sind die brillen nicht beim Aufheben gebunden?


----------



## Hankk (2. Januar 2011)

@Ademos: doch die Brillen sind beim Aufheben gebunden. 
Mit dem neuen hotfix, können nur noch Leute drauf würfeln die die Chaoskugeln auch wirklich für ihren Beruf brauchen. Was auch gut so ist. 
siehe hier ---> http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/News/WoW-Bei-Bedarf-Chaoskugel-nur-noch-fuer-herstellende-Berufe-805138/

Stimme dir zu Versace83. Eine blaue Ingbrille für levelnde chars wäre doch mal ne sehr gute Idee.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2011)

Es kann sogar nur gewürfelt werden wenn man den Skill dafür hat... zum Glück.


----------



## Lucid (2. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es kann sogar nur gewürfelt werden wenn man den Skill dafür hat... zum Glück.



finds ziemlich kurzsichtig, dumm und egoistisch so etwas zu sagen, schonmal dran gedacht das auch juwes/alchis die kugeln brauchen wenn sie sich was herstellen lassen wollen?


----------



## Scark (2. Januar 2011)

Lucid schrieb:


> finds ziemlich kurzsichtig, dumm und egoistisch so etwas zu sagen, schonmal dran gedacht das auch juwes/alchis die kugeln brauchen wenn sie sich was herstellen lassen wollen?



Und wie soll das gehen? Die Kugeln sind bop.


----------



## Hankk (2. Januar 2011)

@Lucid: die Chaoskugel sind beim Aufheben gebunden... 
Die nützen dir GAR nix, wenn du dir was herstellen lassen willst. Wenn du was von nem Schneider z.B. brauchst, dann muss dieser eine Chaoskugel besitzen. Der stellt dir das gewünschte item dann her gegen die mats die du ihm gibst und er verlangt ein gewisses Trinkgeld für die Chaoskugel die er besitzt.
Es ist gut so, dass die Chaoskugel nur an die Leute verteilt werden, die sie auch wirklich für ihren Beruf nutzen können.
Was bringt es dir als Alchi 20 Chaoskugeln auf der Bank zu haben, mit denen du eh nix anfangen kannst?! Da sind diese doch besser aufgehoben bei Leuten die damit was Gescheites herstellen können, von dem du auch profitierst wenn du was brauchst. 
Wenn die Kugeln mal handelbar sind, ists was Anderes aber nicht im Moment.


----------

